# Tyco Collector's Forum, GONE?



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was looking for some Tyco train info on another thread yesterday and when I went to the site I found the following message,

*Tyco Collector's Forum - is currently closed.

The Administrator has chosen to close
this forum with the following reason:
Until I can address an issue the forum will remain closed. Am I getting everyone's attention?

Administrator Login*

Now today, all it says is that the *webpage is unavailable.*

Can anyone shed some light on what happened there?:dunno:
Is anyone a member here and was a member over there that knows?

Something happened to have the admin state, " Am I getting everyone's attention?"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess no one here is signed on to Tyco forum?
Don't worry about it, their site looks to be back up.

I was wondering because of the first statement in bold.

This.....*Am I getting everyone's attention?*

Must have been a technical glitch.:smokin:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I just tried, Ed ... seems to be fine, for me ...

http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/default.asp

Maybe I just have the magic touch?!? 

TJ


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

The administrator didn't get our attention until it was shut down 

Glad to see it back up! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> I guess no one here is signed on to Tyco forum?
> Don't worry about it, their site looks to be back up.
> 
> I was wondering because of the first statement in bold.
> ...





tjcruiser said:


> I just tried, Ed ... seems to be fine, for me ...
> 
> http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/default.asp
> 
> ...


No magic touch. ( except for restored tin) :thumbsup:

Read the above in red I entered at 4:25 pm.
I can get on now (4:25 pm) but it was down (*gone all together, unavailable*) from the internet for a while.
You tried 4 hours later........when it was back on line, I was getting on then, it was working.

The above (post #1 in this thread) colored in blue is what got my attention.

You would think if it was just site maintenance or a connection problem he would have stated that.

It states "until I can address an issue".
I guess it was just a technical glitch. But you think it would have said that, the way it is wrote up sounds like a problem with members or a member or a spammer something else?

But thanks for saying something........up to now, no one else did.hwell:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JNXT 7707 said:


> The administrator didn't get our attention until it was shut down
> 
> Glad to see it back up! :smilie_daumenpos:


Hey J, thanks for saying something.
Can you shed any light on WHY it was off the internet?:dunno:

Just curious.:smokin:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sounds to me more like some yutz hacked the site, inserting the bogus admin message. Then the real admins got involved, took the page down completely, fixed it, and put it back up.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

yup its back up 
Must of been some glitch


----------

